# First time bulking diet



## AdamSmith (Oct 24, 2010)

Planing on starting a bulk after exams. It's my first time so I was hoping you could give me pointers on what to tweak. I'm thinking of starting at 3000kcal with c.a. 35-40% protein / 30-35% / 30-35% fat.

Here is what I have:

Breakfast / PWO

100gr oats

1x Whey or 3x eggs

10ml Fish Oil

Storm / Vitamin

PWO

2x whey

50gr almonds

Storm

Lunch

150gr mince beef + vegetables + salsa

200gr rice

Around 3pm:

50gr Almonds

Wholemeal bread w/ peanut butter

Dinner

200gr Chicken Breast + 200gr Brown Rice + Vegetables

Before sleep

1x Casein

This is in total around 3000kcal, 244gr Pro / 220gr Carb / 110gr Fat

I will be doing Wendlers 5/3/1 along side with this


----------

